# R-Value of beer boxes



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I have been pondering the insulating value of boxes of beer. When I get a shipment, I have about an 8' long wall, floor to ceiling.

Some of these newer, higher priced beers have very nice individual 6-pack boxes packed into the normal case. This means you have 6 layers of corrugated cardboard in each case, whether you look at it from the width or the length. 

Does this mean that I can get R-6 out of my wall of beer? Plus there is the additional dead space of air in there, also in the individual 6-pack boxes. Plus you have the thermal mass of the bottles, whether they are full or empty. What do you reckon the full R-value of such a wall would be? Should I put the vapor barrier on the outside or the inside? What if I already have a vapor barrier on the insulation in the firred out wall? What other considerations are there out there? Someone else must be snowed in.

Has Igor, aka Al Whore touched on this yet, or am I the virgin pioneer in this, the last frontier of insulation and green building technology?arty:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

I would have to come over and empty a case with you to truly get "into" the topic of said last frontier of insulation and green building technology!


----------



## drywallr41 (Nov 13, 2008)

Austin,TX has really kicked the "Green "approach into high gear here also, now you've got me thinking?????


----------



## odellconstruct (Mar 27, 2008)

maybe fill the emptys with spray faom and you can increase the r value ..that would something to see , drink a case and fill up right after lol what a mess that would be


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

odellconstruct said:


> maybe fill the emptys with spray faom and you can increase the r value ..that would something to see , drink a case and fill up right after lol what a mess that would be


prolly be cheaper and greener to just piss back in the empty's


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

This house was built using 500,000 empty embalming fluid bottles:blink:












http://travel.webshots.com/album/565488794jXgkiC

http://www.kootenayrockies.com/attractions/glasshouse.html


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I've got $1.20 invested in the glass as a deposit, so although the suggestion of pissing in the bottles was a fine one, I'm thinking I should collect some non-deposit plastic drinking bottles which will size up with the beer bottles to collect the waste in.

These will be saved from the landfill, and the glass will come back around again full with beer. My water bill should decrease as the waste is diverted to the water bottles. These things should further my greenhead score.

Gotta give myself a pat on the back for urinating in the plastic water bottles and putting the caps back on. I'll only have to remember not to drink from the water bottles. Maybe even get a sign made up for guests. One can only imagine the horror and confusion of a wall half full of capped brown bottles of urine and half full of capped brown bottles of beer.

I'm keeping a list of contributors to this thread handy for when the nominations for the Nobel prize are considered.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

cleveman said:


> I have been pondering the insulating value of boxes of beer. *When I get a shipment*, I have about an 8' long wall, floor to ceiling.
> 
> Some of these newer, higher priced beers have very nice individual 6-pack boxes packed into the normal case. This means you have 6 layers of corrugated cardboard in each case, whether you look at it from the width or the length.
> 
> ...


Do you own a bar or just really,REALLY like beer?:laughing:


----------



## maverick17 (Sep 15, 2006)

JumboJack said:


> Do you own a bar or just really,REALLY like beer?:laughing:


 
Don't you have to ship everything in when you live in central Iowa? Except corn, of course.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes, it seems we do have to ship in most things. But we're bordered by two big rivers and we have I-80 & 35 intersecting the state, so it's no problem. 

Of course we also have plenty of POPCORN, which goes well with beer.

I have an acquaintance in the beverage industry, and we find it convenient to split 100 cases a few times a year.

I am impressed with the packaging on the bottled beer cases nowadays. The bloody boxes must cost 50 cents each. They are multi-coloured and have all sorts of fascinating reading on them.

Dinnertime...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

all i know is that after 6 or so i start feeling a warm glow:thumbup:


----------



## D.A.S.Anthony (Dec 3, 2008)

"*Of course we also have plenty of POPCORN, which goes well with beer."*

Why don't you fill the empty bottles with popcorn! 

or Does that raise the question... What is the R-value of popcorn!


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

The cost of the boxes is a small parts of the price you pay for beer. The biggest part is the advertising. The cost of producing beer is low. - That is a prime example of keeping production costs is not the key to profits and success.

Foam and popcorn would be the worst thing to use for energy purposes since the real benefit is the thermal storage, just like is a solar heated home where they use concrete or water to reduce the heating load.

From a green standpoint, the worst thing to use would be beer since it takes time and energy tp produce. The next worst would be water because it has to be pumped and purified/refined. The best would be urine, since it is a recycling of previously a produced product (beer) that is already consumed. I beleive the specific gravity is also slightly greater than water so it can absorb and hold more energy in the thermal storage containers (bottles).


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion, concreteman. I had previously given up on the storage of urine because of the fear factor of drinking the stuff later.

However, I suppose that after re-capping the piss-filled bottles, I could remove the labels, dry them carefully, and re-use them as rolling papers.

I could make up and post some signs warning about the dangers of drinking from unlabelled bottles and this should clear me from any liability.

Additionally, I've got my homeowner's policy as a backup if someone wants to sue me for drinking urine. Plus they might be too embarassed to admit it.

Happy for your suggestion. It might be comforting to hold a warm bottle of urine while recapping it.arty:


----------



## timtim2008 (Jan 16, 2009)

some peopel have too much time on there hands, lol


----------



## BMAN (Aug 21, 2006)

its been done, I think I saw it o one of those reality shows.


----------

